# εμπροσθοβαρής = nose-heavy (φυσ.), front-loaded (οικον.)



## drsiebenmal (Feb 3, 2010)

Διαβάζω σήμερα στο _Βήμα_, στο άρθρο του Αντ. Καρακούση «Διέβη τον... Ρουβίκωνα»:
...Με τις χθεσινές αποφάσεις του ο κ. Παπανδρέου... ...και βεβαίως με τις επιλογές του, που καθιστούν την ελληνική δημοσιονομική προσπάθεια εξυγίανσης απολύτως *εμπροσθοβαρή*,...​ Θα γεμίσουμε πάλι τις επόμενες ημέρες με αναλύσεις που θα αναφέρονται επαινετικά σε εμπροσθοβαρή μέτρα για την οικονομία. Όμως, τι σημαίνει ακριβώς αυτό;

Στα μεγάλα λεξικά μας (ΛΚΝ, ΛΝΕΓ), δεν βρήκα τον όρο. Είναι ίσως λογικό· η σημασία του είναι μάλλον προφανής αν μείνουμε σε θέματα φυσικής: *Εμπροσθοβαρές* (_nose-heavy_) είναι ένα αντικείμενο του οποίου το κέντρο βάρους είναι μετατοπισμένο προς τα εμπρός. Ο όρος αναφέρεται συχνά σε αυτοκίνητα, αεροπλάνα, οπλικά συστήματα. Ένα ωραίο παράδειγμα, όπου εμφανίζονται και οι συγγενικοί όροι, *οπισθοβαρής* (_tail-heavy_) και *κεντροβαρής* βρήκα στο άρθρο «Στοιχεία οπλικής εργονομίας», του Μπάμπη Αιγινήτη, στο περιοδικό _Κυνηγεσία και κυνοφιλία_):Ένα από τα σημαντικότερα στοιχεία οπλικής εργονομίας είναι και το ζύγισμα που διαθέτει ένα όπλο, δηλ. ο σωστός καταμερισμός του βάρους του. Υπάρχουν όπλα *κεντροβαρή*, *εμπροσθοβαρή* και *οπισθοβαρή*. Όλα έχουν ένα σημείο ισορροπίας, το οποίο και συνδέεται όχι μόνο με την ευχρηστία του, αλλά και την κυνηγετική του ταυτότητα. Τα κεντροβαρή όπλα έχουν συσσωρευμένο το βάρος τους ανάμεσα στα χέρια του κυνηγού, καθώς αυτός το κρατάει...
...Ένα εμπροσθοβαρές όπλο είναι σχεδόν πάντα μακρύκανο με έντονη ροπή της αδράνειας μπροστά. Αυτά είναι χρήσιμα στους σκοπευτές του τραπ και στους κυνηγούς καρτεριού που έχουν την τάση να σταματούν το όπλο τη στιγμή που πατούν τη σκανδάλη, με συνέπεια να μένει πίσω η τουφεκιά τους. Αν λοιπόν κάποιος κυνηγός γνωρίζει ότι το συνηθέστερο σκοπευτικό του σφάλμα είναι το σταμάτημα της κίνησης του όπλου, τότε το εμπροσθοβαρές όπλο θα τον βοηθήσει στις προσπάθειές του....​Πώς μεταφέρεται όμως ο όρος *εμπροσθοβαρής* στην οικονομία; Γράφει ο Βασίλης Ζήρας στις 14-10-09 στην _Καθημερινή _(«Aνάλυση: Εμπροσθοβαρής δημοσιονομική προσαρμογή»):Μια αποτελεσματική δημοσιονομική προσαρμογή δεν μπορεί παρά να είναι *εμπροσθοβαρής*, δηλαδή να εφαρμοστεί στο πρώτο μισό της τετραετούς κυβερνητικής θητείας.​Πείτε με σχολαστικό ή ό,τι άλλο θέλετε, αλλά εμένα με προβληματίζει αυτός ο ορισμός· αφού οτιδήποτε εμπροσθοβαρές κινείται ή πέφτει προς τα μπροστά, αναρωτιέμαι αν με την εθνική οικονομία στο χείλος του γκρεμού, αυτό που χρειαζόμαστε (και μάλιστα, μετά πολλών επαίνων) είναι *εμπροσθοβαρή* μέτρα.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 3, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πείτε με σχολαστικό ή ό,τι άλλο θέλετε, αλλά εμένα με προβληματίζει αυτός ο ορισμός· αφού οτιδήποτε εμπροσθοβαρές κινείται ή πέφτει προς τα μπροστά, αναρωτιέμαι αν με την εθνική οικονομία στο χείλος του γκρεμού, αυτό που χρειαζόμαστε (και μάλιστα, μετά πολλών επαίνων) είναι *εμπροσθοβαρή* μέτρα.



Πολύ εύστοχη η παρατήρηση, δόκτωρ!  Και πόσο άστοχος είναι ο χαρακτηρισμός αυτός... μα ποιος τα σκέφτεται κάτι τέτοια;


----------



## anef (Feb 3, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πείτε με σχολαστικό ή ό,τι άλλο θέλετε, αλλά εμένα με προβληματίζει αυτός ο ορισμός· αφού οτιδήποτε εμπροσθοβαρές κινείται ή πέφτει προς τα μπροστά, αναρωτιέμαι αν με την εθνική οικονομία στο χείλος του γκρεμού, αυτό που χρειαζόμαστε (και μάλιστα, μετά πολλών επαίνων) είναι *εμπροσθοβαρή* μέτρα.



Είναι γιατί κάτω απ' το χείλος του γκρεμού περιμένουμε υπομονετικά όλοι εμείς τα υποζύγια, οπότε η εθνική οικονομία και όλα τα μέτρα, εμπροσθοβαρή, κεντροβαρή και οπισθοβαρή, θα πέσουν με φόρα πάνω στο σβέρκο μας. Είναι αυτό που λένε πως στη δημοκρατία δεν υπάρχουν αδιέξοδα. 
(Δεν ξέρω αν σε ικανοποιεί η εξήγησή μου )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 3, 2010)

anef said:


> Είναι γιατί κάτω απ' το χείλος του γκρεμού περιμένουμε υπομονετικά όλοι εμείς τα υποζύγια, οπότε η εθνική οικονομία και όλα τα μέτρα, εμπροσθοβαρή, κεντροβαρή και οπισθοβαρή, θα πέσουν με φόρα πάνω στο σβέρκο μας. Είναι αυτό που λένε πως στη δημοκρατία δεν υπάρχουν αδιέξοδα.
> (Δεν ξέρω αν σε ικανοποιεί η εξήγησή μου )



Φαίνεται πώς μετά τους κοκκινοτράχηλους έρχονται και οι γαλανολευκοτράχηλοι...


----------



## Elsa (Feb 3, 2010)

Στην παρέα μου πάντως, _εμπροσθοβαρής*_ αποκαλείται μια γυναίκα με πλούσιο στήθος, ενώ _οπισθοβαρής*_ η προικισμένη με εντυπωσιακά οπίσθια...:) Ανάλογα με το μέγεθος -και τα γούστα βεβαίως- αυτό μπορεί να είναι καλό ή κακό. Στους κυρίους, κανένα από τα δύο δεν χρησιμοποιείται κολακευτικά. 
(*εναλλακτικά, λέγεται και _εμπροσθόβαρη/οπισθόβαρη)_


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 3, 2010)

Elsa said:


> (*εναλλακτικά, λέγεται και _εμπροσθόβαρη/οπισθόβαρη)_


Και πισώβαρη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 3, 2010)

Με άλλα λόγια, η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται με δύο διαφορετικούς ορισμούς (οτιδήποτε έχει το κέντρο βάρους πιο μπροστά από ό,τι θα έπρεπε κανονικά και οτιδήποτε εφαρμοζεται από την αρχή της διαθέσιμης χρονικής περιόδου για την εφαρμογή του) και διαθέτει μπόνους μία χρήση σλανγκ.

Για να θυμηθώ μια ψυχή , είναι να αναρωτιέται κανείς τι άλλο πρέπει να κάνει μια λέξη για να κερδίσει μια θέση στη λεξική αιωνιότητα...


----------



## Count Baltar (Feb 3, 2010)

Σε οικονομικό κόντεξτ, πάντως, όταν αναφερόμαστε σε μέτρα, ρυθμίσεις και άλλα τέτοια ωραία, η λέξη "εμπροσθοβαρής" χρησιμοποιείται για να αποδώσει το "front-loaded".


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 3, 2010)

Όχι εμπροσθογεμής;


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Στην παρέα μου πάντως, _εμπροσθοβαρής*_ αποκαλείται μια γυναίκα με πλούσιο στήθος, ενώ _οπισθοβαρής*_ η προικισμένη με εντυπωσιακά οπίσθια...:) [...] (*εναλλακτικά, λέγεται και _εμπροσθόβαρη/οπισθόβαρη)_


Πολύ ωραίο αυτό το νήμα. Να προσθέσω για τα παραπάνω:
εμπροσθοβαρής = top-heavy
οπισθοβαρής = bottom-heavy

Και του κόμη:
*front-load* v.tr.To concentrate costs or benefits of (a financial obligation or deal) in an early period: _They front-loaded their tax deductions_.


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Στην παρέα μου πάντως, _εμπροσθοβαρής*_ αποκαλείται μια γυναίκα με πλούσιο στήθος, ενώ _οπισθοβαρής*_ η προικισμένη με εντυπωσιακά οπίσθια...:) Ανάλογα με το μέγεθος -και τα γούστα βεβαίως- αυτό μπορεί να είναι καλό ή κακό. Στους κυρίους, κανένα από τα δύο δεν χρησιμοποιείται κολακευτικά.
> (*εναλλακτικά, λέγεται και _εμπροσθόβαρη/οπισθόβαρη)_


 
Ωραίοι ορισμοί. Συμπληρώνω μόνο για τις κυρίες με ισορροπημένα "προσόντα" τον όρο _τετρακίνητη ,_ με αναλόγως μεταβαλλόμενες ποσοστιαίες διαβαθμίσεις (60-40, 70-30 κλπ.). Αλλά γι' αυτά έχουμε κατάλληλο νήμα. :)


----------



## SBE (Feb 3, 2010)

Εμπροσθοβαρής μια κυρία όταν αναφέρονται σε αυτήν οι σοβαροί άνθρωποι, εμείς οι ασόβαροι λέμε μπροστόβαρη. 
Ο μπροστόβαρος άντρας είναι ο κοιλαράς, φυσικά.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 6, 2010)

Μα και για τα αυτοκίνητα κλπ τον τύπο μπροστόβαρο χρησιμοποιούμε.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2012)

Ο νεολογισμός _*εμπροσθοβαρής *_(με την οικονομική σημασία) πλέον και επίσημα στο _Δελτίο Επιστημονικής Ορολογίας και Νεολογισμών_ (ΔΕΟΝ), τ. 11 (Ακαδημία Aθηνών, Αθήνα 2012).


----------



## panadeli (Feb 2, 2014)

nickel said:


> Πολύ ωραίο αυτό το νήμα. Να προσθέσω για τα παραπάνω:
> εμπροσθοβαρής = top-heavy



Σε γενικές γραμμές το top-heavy μπορεί να αποδοθεί "εμπροσθοβαρής", αλλά όχι πάντα. Τι κάνουμε όταν η κατανομή του βάρους δεν είναι μεγαλύτερη στο μπροστινό μέρος αλλά στο επάνω μέρος; Δηλαδή όχι στη μύτη αλλά στην οροφή; 
Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάποια μονολεκτική απόδοση. Έχουμε άραγε κάτι ή θα πρέπει να ειπωθεί περιφραστικά;


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2014)

...
GWord: 

*top-heavy*: _επ._ με κέντρο βάρους ψηλά | ασταθής | (οικον.) υπερφορτωμένος με δαπάνες, υπερκεφαλαιοποιημένος

Μονολεκτικό δεν σκέφτομαι ούτε εγώ τώρα, ίσως όμως να σκαρφιστούμε κάτι αν κάνεις λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένο το ερώτημα, αναφέροντας το αντικείμενο που προσδιορίζεται σαν top-heavy ή το συγκείμενο όπου εμφανίζεται το επίθετο.


----------



## panadeli (Feb 2, 2014)

Αεροπλάνο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 2, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι πρωτολογισμοί της μορφής ανωβαρής και υψηλοβαρής έχουν ρίσκο, οπότε η γνώμη μου θα ήταν να πας με σιγουριά σε περίφραση. Άλλωστε, πόσες φορές θα εμφανίζεται ο όρος στο κείμενό σου;


----------



## panadeli (Feb 2, 2014)

Μία, οπότε κι εγώ προς την περίφραση προσανατολίζομαι.


----------



## Themis (Feb 2, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι κι εγώ το ίδιο θα έκανα, εκτός αν τα συμφραζόμενα καθιστούσαν τόσο προφανή τη σημασία που δεν θα είχα κανένα λόγο να φοβηθώ τη μονολεκτική απόδοση.


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2014)

Από τα πλοία θυμάμαι ότι δεν υπάρχει μονολεκτική απόδοση. Αρχίζεις με «βαρύτερος στο πάνω μέρος».


----------



## Theseus (Sep 2, 2016)

*Για να θυμηθώ μια ψυχή..*



> Για να θυμηθώ μια ψυχή, είναι να αναρωτιέται κανείς τι άλλο πρέπει να κάνει μια λέξη για να κερδίσει μια θέση στη λεξική αιωνιότητα...


Τι σημαίνει στα Αγγλικά αυτό το 'για να θυμηθώ μια ψυχή'; :down:


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2016)

Theseus said:


> Τι σημαίνει στα Αγγλικά αυτό το 'για να θυμηθώ μια ψυχή'; :down:



_To remember a soul_ i.e. _to remember someone_, with the word ψυχή (soul, in the sense of "an individual person" 3.1.) serving as a vague reference to someone we don't want to specify, usually somebody we haven't seen or remembered for a quite a while.

ψυχή: [...] 3. άνθρωπος: _Δεν υπάρχει ψυχή στο δρόμο. Ψυχή δεν πάτησε σήμερα στο μαγαζί._ (για άνθρ. που έχουμε καιρό να δούμε): _Tι γίνεται / πού βρίσκεται αυτή η ψυχή; _

Δε φαίνεται ψυχή > Not a soul in sight.

Όπως είπε μια ψυχή > As someone said.

Όπως έλεγε μια ψυχή > As someone used to say.


----------



## Theseus (Sep 2, 2016)

Ακόμη μία φορά, ευχαριστώ πολύ!:up:


----------

